# New viv project + fake rock temple



## ashleytofield (Dec 20, 2008)

Hi everyone i posted a thread a while ago asking for ideas on a theme for my new vivarium i was going to build....well building got a held up a little but i finally started this weekend and its looking pretty good so far! 

Here is the actuall viv build so far :2thumb:

Here are the main frames being made up:









Here it is with the sides etc being put on:









Then i fitted the front boards:









This is all the cabling for the lights on the back of the board which was then screwed up to the frame inside to make the ceiling:









I then cut the floor piece to size and fitted that:









Now all i need to do for the viv is 

1. Fit the glas runners and vents which i picked up today
2. Get the glass cut to size
3. Seal all the edges etc with aquatic sealant
4. Put edgeing strip on contiboard

And also im not sure what to do with the back board? i could either varnish it as it is, paint it and varnish it or i could do a complete fake rock background to go with the other fake rock bits im making? 

Here is as far as ive got on my aztec themed temple thingy:

I started by cutting all the poly to size:









Then i stuck it all together to the shape i wanted using some no nails:









Here it is after one coat of grout:









and here after two coats:









Any feedback good or bad is welcome. its interesting to know what people think!


----------



## nogatsira (Jul 9, 2009)

Looks AWESOME so far! Going to follow this project for sure.
I've heard No Nails is toxic for animals tho? Or wouldn't it hurt if you use it for the temple?


----------



## ashleytofield (Dec 20, 2008)

i was kind of thinking that because when its finished its going to have been covered in 4 or 5 layers of grout, then paint and then sealed with a couple of coats of PVA i pressumed that it would be fine? Obviously if its going to still be a problem ill start from the begining so if anyone knows if it will be safe it would be good to know?


----------



## Fluffygirl (Apr 12, 2009)

Love the temple! We used no more nails on our fake rock built, I think the idea is that if you cover it in 4-5 layers of grout and 2 of a sealent over the top and it should be fine! 

Shame you couldn't make some kind of hide inside the temple, with a removable lid for cleaning, might be a bit harder tho!


----------



## ashleytofield (Dec 20, 2008)

I was planning on making it a hide so ive left all the inside hollow. only problem was i got too excited and grouted it before cuting a hole in the side! lol but its ok ill do it before i grout it again and it should be fine


----------



## carpetman (Dec 24, 2008)

That will look awsome finished, make sure you keep posting!


----------



## ashleytofield (Dec 20, 2008)

Thanks for all the comments! Ill do another post when I've done a bit more to the viv and fake rock. I'm still undecided what to do with the background though :S


----------



## nogatsira (Jul 9, 2009)

ashleytofield said:


> Thanks for all the comments! Ill do another post when I've done a bit more to the viv and fake rock. I'm still undecided what to do with the background though :S


inca/aztec masks background


----------

